# Noah's Ark



## Berean (Mar 29, 2014)

*Noah's Ark!*

(Edward Griffin, "NOAH'S ARK") (1770—1837)

"HE wiped out every living thing that was on the surface of the ground, from mankind to livestock, to creatures that crawl, to the birds of the sky, and they were wiped off the earth! Only Noah was left, and those who were with him in the ark!" Genesis 7:23

Finally, the frightful morning began! The heavens gathered blackness. Angry tempests conflicted in the skies. The lightnings flashed over the world! Word was spread, that Noah and his family had entered into the ark. The ungodly then began to fear!

Before long, floods of water poured from the sky. Some now began to turn their eyes towards the ark; others stood doubting; others still dared to scoff!

The waters go on to increase. The rivers fill--and start to overflow. The waters begin to rise in the streets. Some flee into their houses; others, more intimidated, hasten to the hills! Others are now convinced, and with dreadful fright, are seen wading towards the ark!

The fountains of the great deep are now broken up! The waters rise more rapidly, and begin to rush with impetuous force. With difficulty they stand against the stream. They struggle for their lives to reach the ark! Thousands come--some wading, some swimming, some sinking, some hanging onto the ark with the grasp of death--all screaming for admission!

But it is too late! Time was, when the ark was open and they might have entered in--but that time is past! Where are now those tongues which derided the enormous vessel and the man who built it? Now what do you think of him--who for more than a century has borne the character of a fool and madman! They would give a thousand worlds--to be in his condition now!

Those nearest to the ark, cry and plead for admission, but in vain! The waters roar! The ark is lifted up! They sink and are seen no more!

By this time, every wretch on earth is thoroughly convinced. Hear their cries from the tops of the houses, which are answered by wails from those on the hills. See the multitudes who have fled to the mountains. How like frightened sheep they crowd together! Now the waters, roaring and foaming, have reached their feet! They flee up to the highest ridge--but the floods pursue them there! Some are able to climb the lofty oaks--and the waves overtake them there! They flee to the highest branches, and for a moment have time to reflect on their former madness: "How could I disbelieve the Lord's prophet? Where is now the ark which I scorned? Where am I going? O eternity! eternity! What a dreadful God have I despised!" On the topmost bough, the impetuous torrent sweeps them away! Their hold is broken--and they sink to rise no more!

The ark floats by--and sails over the heads of the revilers and persecutors! Only that blessed family in the ark are safe!

The same terrors will seize an unbelieving world when Jesus comes again! "As it was in the days of Noah, so it will be at the coming of the Son of Man. For in the days before the flood, people were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, up to the day Noah entered the ark; and they knew nothing about what would happen until the flood came and swept them all away! That is how it will be at the coming of the Son of Man!" Matthew 24:37-39

~ ~ ~ ~ ~

In the light of the upcoming movie, "NOAH"--you may desire to read the whole of Edward Griffin's powerful short article, "NOAH'S ARK". 
NOAH'S ARK

--from Grace Gems!
~ ~ ~ ~ ~


----------



## Hemustincrease (Mar 29, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A7bPCYizcFM

Ray Comfort’s Noah.

Not owning a TV, I had no idea about the Russell Crowe film, but today I saw a huge poster advertising it so did a google search. Happily. I was taken to the above link.


----------



## Cymro (Mar 29, 2014)

Identical experience Jo, save that I did not google. I was looking up the
word wrath. Some say Roth, others rath, but whichever way you say it,
as in the days of Noah, it is coming! It will be revealed from heaven.


----------



## Peairtach (Mar 29, 2014)

The Noah film is apparently nonsense on stilts.


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 29, 2014)

Peairtach said:


> The Noah film is apparently nonsense on stilts.


 Agree.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 29, 2014)

I’m a Christian and I think ‘Noah’ deserves a four star review | The Matt Walsh Blog

This is a very funny and excellent review.


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks for that link Lynnie. Wow, I knew it was going to be a ridiculous and blasphemous account of Noah and the flood, but had no idea it was going to be that baaaad. You have to feel sorry in some way for all the people involved in the making of it. Great review that one. Movie producers, when they butcher something they take all the knives out of the scabbards and don't hold back.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 29, 2014)

Agreed -- thanks for sharing that review, Lynnie!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 31, 2014)

Below, find the definitive linkage re. the movie. It is better than any review on the (de)merits of the film.

It is, quite simply, the last word.

Sympathy For The Devil

Q.E.D.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for that, Bruce!


----------



## MW (Mar 31, 2014)

> "As it was in the days of Noah, so it will be at the coming of the Son of Man. For in the days before the flood, people were eating and drinking, marrying and giving in marriage, up to the day Noah entered the ark; and *they knew nothing about what would happen* until the flood came and swept them all away! That is how it will be at the coming of the Son of Man!" Matthew 24:37-39



This is not what Edward Griffin wrote.

It cannot be said "they knew nothing about what would happen." Noah was a preacher of righteousness.


----------



## lynnie (Apr 1, 2014)

Bruce that link was amazing!!! I had no idea. Thank you.


----------



## InSlaveryToChrist (Apr 1, 2014)

lynnie said:


> I’m a Christian and I think ‘Noah’ deserves a four star review | The Matt Walsh Blog
> 
> This is a very funny and excellent review.



LOL! Reading this review actually made me want to watch the movie because nothing is as funny as a poorly made movie that intends to be seriously good.


----------



## Free Christian (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for that link Bruce. Now I see its even worse than baaad. And some said we, those who first said this movie was not good, were being alarmist and over reacting. To give the producers a break...at least the story gets told....


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 14, 2014)

The basis of the film is Kabbalist teaching, apparently.

Since faith comes by hearing and hearing by the Word if God, the only reason to watch a "biblical" film is out of curiosity as to how what you have read about in the Scriptures is portrayed.

If the film blatantly misrepresents Scripture, or is an attempt by sinful men to portray the Son of God, it's not worth seeing it. 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

